# Vidalta tablets for thyroid



## Dan the Medic (Feb 21, 2011)

Where can I buy Vidalta tablets from without a prescription please?

I've already posted this as a longer thread but cannot find it. DOH! lol


----------



## Dan the Medic (Feb 21, 2011)

ok, so this was the original thread:

I've read a few posts on here but haven't been able to find one that answers this issue.

My 15 cat was diagnosed with hyperactive thyroid at the start of the year. I more or less diagnosed this from the symptoms but had to get the vet to confirm it before I could get treatment etc. the usual, ravenous appetite, restlessness, very vocal and fouling anywhere (generally a pain in the rear).

Having paid for the initial consult fee and chat with my vet to confirm what I already knew, they laid out the options - blood tests, thyroidectomy etc. Whilst at the time the thyroidectomy seemed expensive at £200+, I opted for the investigative blood test at £78 and subsequent 10mg Vidalta tablets. These I sourced myself from the net and just paid £10 for the prescription. Then I had to get another blood test (another £78 + £10 presription) and had the doesage upper to 15mg. Then another blood test to confirm this was the right doseage etc. By this point the bill is over the price of the operation.

The 15mg dose has cured her issues, quietened her down and quenched her appetite and resolved her fouling issues. The vet is now wanting to do more bloods to confirm before they will give me a repeat prescription followed by more bloods every few months to keep track on it.

My cat is 15 and was so fed up with all her problems, I wanted to give her the easiest and best port of cure for her short of having her terminated - she's part of the family and aren't willing to just give up on her.

I now need to find a supplier for 15mg Vidalta tablets who won't require a prescription. I accept any responsibility but am not in a financial position to keep funding my vet's love of sports cars 

Any help please would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## PeteJC21 (Feb 10, 2011)

Im not sure you can, not legally anyway? I did see some on eBay once, but I wouldnt give our cats pill from eBay as you can't be 100% sure of the tablets origin etc..

Searched for them myself as I didn't want to pay the excessive prescription charge either!!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

You will not be able to get these legitimately without a prescription. They are part of the POM-V category of drugs, which can only be prescribed by a vet.

You seem to be implying that the vet conducts the blood tests for financial gain. I suggest you read around the drug and HT in cats. You will see that it is advisable, just like it is in humans, that the effects of the drug on the body are monitored. HT in cats can mask other problems (e.g. kidney issues) just as the Vidalta itself can raise liver readings. So, with anything to do with hormones it is a bit of balancing act.

http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/Int...nd_Vidalta_15_mg_tablets_for_cats/-55500.html


----------



## Dan the Medic (Feb 21, 2011)

I can totally understand what has been put here Hobbs and thanks for your response. I am more annoyed that the vet initially gave me the idea, moreso from a financial point _after_ I had made it clear I was on a limited budget, that this was the cheapest way of resolving this issue.

I'm not implying that the vet is in this for financial gain, but when he has the nerve to charge £10 for a prescription that he gets his receptionist to print out from a pc and have no dealing with, you have to admit is a bit of a cheek, no? They could more than easily include that in the price of the blood test.

Had I have known the financial length of this in the first place I would have bitten the bullet and had the HT op and saved myself the hassle. I know there could be other issues with my cat and was willing to cross this as and when the time arose, I just wanted what was best for my cat at the time rather than just having her put to sleep.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

But there is no need to put your cat to sleep just because she is HT. TBH, the tablets MIGHT work out cheaper in the long run. In cats, surgery is not always a fool-proof way of addressing the issue long-term. If finances are a problem, have you considered contacting the PDSA or the Blue Cross to see whether they would help with paying towards the blood tests? 

I agree that the prescription charge for getting a bit of paper is excessive considering how little is involved from their perspective but unfortunately it is part of the system.


----------



## Ginette (Feb 16, 2010)

I have found out that my cat has the same problem just a few weeks ago and he is on 10mg which i think needs to increase. I am considering radiation treatment - this is only carried out at a few places around the country. It is expensive around £1, 500 but my cat is 12 and if blood rests cost anot £78 and then there is the cost of tablets in a year and a half it will pay for itself. The treatment is just 1 injection but the length of stay in the centre is about 3 weeks - no visitors which is scary. I suppose it is just like me putting him in kennels for 3 weeks and at least he will never have to have monthly trips to the vet so less stress on him in the long run. Please look this up and read it as if you can afford it (which I will find difficult) it is less stressful on your cat. 

Ginette


----------



## PeteJC21 (Feb 10, 2011)

When we researched it Ginette it did the best option all round, however I don't think it's suitable for all cats. It's certainly something to discuss with your vet and see what they say.

But yes the thought of getting it over and done with in one go rather than regulat trips to vet for blood tests certainly appealed to us (and probably Pebbles).


----------



## Ginette (Feb 16, 2010)

I am going away for a month and my neighbour will be giving my cat the tablets. It is a shame that they don't do this in liquid form. Any suggestions?


----------

